# Tear stains.



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My Frankie has awful tear stains. Shes a boxer/catahoula mix (merely a guess, she's a rescue) with a white face and blue eyes. I've read so much info on tear stains and still have no idea how to solve this minor issue. I would like to prevent them from continuing rather than just "bleach" them out. Any ideas?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Both my cavalier and my cream poodle had this issue until I switched them to bottled water...something about the minerals/rust in tap water was causing it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What are you feeding? my friends golden had bad stains until they switched to grain free food. 
Another friend of mine has a bulldog that had yeasty stains around the mouth and on paws, she started adding ACV do the water and they cleared up.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been feeding prey model raw and giving filtered tap water for five weeks. I've also been adding organic ACV to their water for a few months now. My pitbull Romeo also had tear stains, but it was only those two out of my five dogs, yet Romeo's cleared up two weeks into raw.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Filtered didn't even cut it for my guys, it had to be bottled.
Fancy schmancy.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That is pretty fancy schmancy! I don't think bottled water is an option for us, though. With five medium to large dogs and the fact that I change their water bucket daily due to the raw feeding thing, I imagine that would be pretty pricey. I wonder if there is something I can do to my water. I've been thinking about a reverse osmosis filtration system for other reasons. Think something like that would help tame the stains?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Something else I forgot to mention, certain breeds have this condition where their eyelashes turn in, rub the eye, irritating it in the process which causes them to stain.
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/entropion-in-dogs/page1.aspx


----------



## mindy (Sep 16, 2010)

i was just about to post about tear stains. iorek has awful tear stains. 

he is eating prey model raw for almost 2 years now. he drinks only spring water from a local spring. we are trying to get the reverse osmosis filter system that is in this house fixed and he will be drinking that soon (we just moved in here). i tried acv in his water but he won't drink it.

i was giving grapefruit seed extract for about 8 months but recently gave it up per advice given on this site to stop all supplements for a while to see if it will help his itchies. grapefruit seed extract is an anti-fungal, antibiotic, and antiviral. it didn't help his eyes.

when he was eating kibble he would get eye infections all the time. now he just has constant stains. i wish that he was all white and pretty like he should be.

i use saline solution on a cotton pad and wipe around his eyes but it is not helping.

please help!


----------

